# CAE testing: State Labs or WADDL?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The state lab here does CAE testing for free if you send in the blood. I was wondering how accurate state labs are compared to WADDL? I suppose it depends on the lab, but how can I find out?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the problem with state labs is that if they find something you run the risk of them taking over (just my opinion may not be true but I stay FAR FAR away from anyone willing to do something free for me especially anything government related!)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH! Very good point...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my vet says "oh just stick it under my account" but I still worry about them deciding they found something hazardous to the health of animals in the area or soomething and then coming in and killing my goats. Even if its under his account they will want to know where the sample originated from if it comes up positive for something. He again said "no they wont" but I still dont trust his word. Ive heard to many horror stories.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

In response to the question about the state unit, (gov. possibly taking over), the WADDL also has a field investigation unit. Just an FYI  in looking at the page- here's the link if that helps. http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-fdiu/


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I also read somewhere on the WADDL site that they report disease findings to the "appropriate state lab" anyway, so it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if there's any "safe" place to test. :sigh:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We use waddl as oposed to our state lab just because we have been using them and trust them. And they are ALWAYS more than happy to call you back anytime and answer questions for you wether it is related to your tests or not. We have had vets call us back or e-mail us several times just to explain things we don't quite understand. We just sent in blood last week and missed the deadline and they were nice enough to run one test we really wanted done friday night and check on saturday, and only charged us a very small extra fee. They test thursday/friday and always get our results to us the evening they do it if we call. We used the state lab once and it took what seemed like forever for the them to get results to our vet, it was ridiculous. 
Also waddl does more variety of tests than our state lab, so I can just get everything done at once. They are more expensive than the state lab for some things, but to me it is worth it for the service they offer us.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Just my opinion, but if my animals had an infectious desease that put surrounding animals at risk, the only responsible thing to do would be put them down . . . The government isn't going to storm someone's farm for things like CAE.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I do not know of other state labs, but here in TN Kord is outstanding! Even most Vet schools (if you are lucky enough to live near one) offer free services because of agreements with the state labs on Sheep and Goat programs. 

I have never used WADDL before but have heard of other breeders that have had to submit second samples due to the first one freezing in route. I like knowing I can call up Kord at any time and they are always willing to answer any questions. I can also drop off in person, walk the samples up stairs or ship over night. 

I do not worry about them trying to tell us what to do with our herd. They will not force you to put down animals over little things. If it was anything big I would not want that in my herd anyway for the good of the whole herd. You also have a right to retest the animal to make sure it was not false positives. So if you are worried about the government force just remember they normally retest at two separate intervals after a positive result to be sure it was not a false positive. (that is why you do not want to test kids under 8 months of age)


----------

